# Roubaix 05 vs. Roubaix 06



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm getting an 05 Roubaix Comp Double for $2,400 and can pick it up this weekend. Just wanted to get some expert advice on whether I made the right decision. I could probably get the 06 Roubaix Expert for $2,500 or the 06 Comp for $1,900. Do you think the 05 Comp is the better buy at that price? Let me know what you think and why.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Wildcat said:


> I'm getting an 05 Roubaix Comp Double for $2,400 and can pick it up this weekend. Just wanted to get some expert advice on whether I made the right decision. I could probably get the 06 Roubaix Expert for $2,500 or the 06 Comp for $1,900. Do you think the 05 Comp is the better buy at that price? Let me know what you think and why.


As far as the 05 Roubaix Comp vs 06 - the bikes are identical except for the paint. Your LBS is offering a $100.00 discount to take the 05 paint. Is $100.00 enough to compensate you for last years paint. Only your hairdresser knows for sure. My hairdresser would tell me to take the 05. 

I'm assuming when you say "Do you think the 05 Comp is the better buy at that price?" you really mean the 06, since you don't mention a price on an 05 in your post. Once again, Only your hairdresser knows for sure. Your LBS is offering to let you keep $600.00 more of your money in exchange for swapping some of the Ultegra bits for 105 bits and 6r carbon for 7r carbon. Otherwise same bike, right? Are those things worth half a house payment (or whatever costs you $600.00 in your life).

Scot


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> As far as the 05 Roubaix Comp vs 06 - the bikes are identical except for the paint. Your LBS is offering a $100.00 discount to take the 05 paint. Is $100.00 enough to compensate you for last years paint. Only your hairdresser knows for sure. My hairdresser would tell me to take the 05.
> 
> I'm assuming when you say "Do you think the 05 Comp is the better buy at that price?" you really mean the 06, since you don't mention a price on an 05 in your post. Once again, Only your hairdresser knows for sure. Your LBS is offering to let you keep $600.00 more of your money in exchange for swapping some of the Ultegra bits for 105 bits and 6r carbon for 7r carbon. Otherwise same bike, right? Are those things worth half a house payment (or whatever costs you $600.00 in your life).
> 
> Scot


Thanks for the answer. The 05 Comp is $2,400 and has more DA components and different wheels. Otherwise, you're right, they are identical. The 06 Comp has nothing in 05 to compare to, unless it would be the Elite which had 105,ultegra 9 speed. It was the same price. I guess my question boils down to this - Is the 05 Comp worth $500 more than the 06 Comp? Since I like the paint on the 05 Comp better than the 06 Expert, the 05 wins that one. Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I've been looking at a Roubaix, also. You're getting Shimano wheels instead of Mavics, and the carbon's a higher grade for the '06 Expert vs. the '05 Comp, but otherwise they seem the same to me (for a double). The '05 Comp Triple is Ultegra 9 speed instead 10 speed. The '06 Comp seems like a downspec from the '05 Comp.

I need a triple (bad knee), so I'm considering getting an '05 Elite and replacing the wheels with something like Ksyrium Elites or Velomax. Plus, I like the blue frame.

If I was going to get a better price, I'd consider moving up to either the '05 Comp or '06 Expert, questions would be which wheelset I like better and if I could notice the carbon upgrade in the frame (not sure I'd notice something like that). I'm not interested in an '06 Comp-doesn't seem like that good a value for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*06 Expert vs 05 Comp*



Rushfan said:


> I've been looking at a Roubaix, also. You're getting Shimano wheels instead of Mavics, and the carbon's a higher grade for the '06 Expert vs. the '05 Comp, but otherwise they seem the same to me (for a double). The '05 Comp Triple is Ultegra 9 speed instead 10 speed. The '06 Comp seems like a downspec from the '05 Comp.
> 
> I need a triple (bad knee), so I'm considering getting an '05 Elite and replacing the wheels with something like Ksyrium Elites or Velomax. Plus, I like the blue frame.
> 
> If I was going to get a better price, I'd consider moving up to either the '05 Comp or '06 Expert, questions would be which wheelset I like better and if I could notice the carbon upgrade in the frame (not sure I'd notice something like that). I'm not interested in an '06 Comp-doesn't seem like that good a value for me.


I went with the 05 Comp over the 06 Expert because I liked the look of it better, including the Mavic Wheels. The Shimano R600 might be a better wheel, but I don't think I would notice the difference. Same with the grade of carbon. I'm curious, though, how you know that the Expert carbon is a higher grade than the 05 Comp. I've never seen any information about the grade of the 05 Comp carbon. I'll bet you can get a great price on an 05 Elite right now and save big bucks. That would pay for your wheel upgrade. The solid blue frame is nice looking.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Wildcat said:


> I went with the 05 Comp over the 06 Expert because I liked the look of it better, including the Mavic Wheels. The Shimano R600 might be a better wheel, but I don't think I would notice the difference. Same with the grade of carbon. I'm curious, though, how you know that the Expert carbon is a higher grade than the 05 Comp. I've never seen any information about the grade of the 05 Comp carbon. I'll bet you can get a great price on an 05 Elite right now and save big bucks. That would pay for your wheel upgrade. The solid blue frame is nice looking.


At least one of the shops I looked at mentioned the carbon in the expert was higher grade than the 05 comp, but not 100% sure I trusted the info.

I just might get an 05 Elite, but I'm also considering a Kestrel Talon and maybe even a Cervelo Soloist-we'll see how the fittings go.

Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*06 Roubaix "Chain Watcher"??*

While looking around the website at the new models; I noticed that in the Technical Specs for the Roubaix Pro and Expert models, there was a "chain catcher" listed under the Notes at the bottom.

Is this a "Third Eye" or "Deda Dog Fang" type that clamps around the bottom of the seat tube, or a Trek OCLV type "steel disc" that mounts between the frame and bottom bracket?

Has anyone seen an 06 Roubaix with a "chain catcher"? I did see a new Tricross last week, that came stock with a "Third Eye" type chain watcher clamped around the seat tube.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

wrshultz said:


> Has anyone seen an 06 Roubaix with a "chain catcher"? I did see a new Tricross last week, that came stock with a "Third Eye" type chain watcher clamped around the seat tube.


I'm not familiar with the concept, so I can't say for sure, but I can't see any such device on my new 61cm 06 Expert triple (insert happy dance here). I can take a pic if you'd like, but there's certainly no extra device hung from my seat tube. Can't speak for the double or the Pro, of course.

Now if only we'd get a day without rain...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Did the test rides and went with an '05 Roubaix Comp. I still might upgrade the wheels...

Interesting thing is my wife noticed that the lettering on the top tube, below the clear coat, is missing an "r" in the "Roubaix." Goofy, but I'm probably going to keep it.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Congrats*



Rushfan said:


> Did the test rides and went with an '05 Roubaix Comp. I still might upgrade the wheels...
> 
> Interesting thing is my wife noticed that the lettering on the top tube, below the clear coat, is missing an "r" in the "Roubaix." Goofy, but I'm probably going to keep it.


I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. It's a beautiful bike. Need to make a few adjustments to the stem and seat position to get the fit dialed in, but it rides soooo nice. Now I've got to get in shape to really appreciate it.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Wildcat said:


> I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. It's a beautiful bike. Need to make a few adjustments to the stem and seat position to get the fit dialed in, but it rides soooo nice. Now I've got to get in shape to really appreciate it.


You too. My fit's pretty dialed in, and Specialized stepped up and gave me a $200 blemished frame credit, which I put into Ksyrium Elites, which I pick up today.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Ksy Elites are only 200?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

OneGear said:


> Ksy Elites are only 200?


I swapped out the Equipes that came with it, plus the seat, plus the frame credit, plus a club discount, and paid maybe $50 additional. Wasn't a straight trade, but with all the credits I still paid $2450 including tax, got Elites, and was below asking on it.

I'm very happy with how it all turned out.


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> I'm getting an 05 Roubaix Comp Double for $2,400 and can pick it up this weekend. Just wanted to get some expert advice on whether I made the right decision. I could probably get the 06 Roubaix Expert for $2,500 or the 06 Comp for $1,900. Do you think the 05 Comp is the better buy at that price? Let me know what you think and why.



In my less than professional opinion I say go with the 05. (Better components than 06)
I just bought an 05 Roubaix Comp a month ago and couldnt be happier.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Me, too.*



mountain roadie said:


> In my less than professional opinion I say go with the 05. (Better components than 06)
> I just bought an 05 Roubaix Comp a month ago and couldnt be happier.



I went with the 05 Comp and it's great. I definitely believe I made the right choice. I love the paint, the components, and the ride.


----------

